# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  حديقة كويكنهوف اكبر حديقة زهور في العالم

## حبيبتي والمطر

" كويكنهوف " اكبر حديقة زهور في العالم

حديقة كويكنهوف هي حديقة في هولندا، وهي من أجمل حدائق العالم وأشهرها على الإطلاق , لا يتمكن الهولنديون من الإستمتاع بجمالها سوى 3 أشهر فقط في العام! لأنها محمية طبيعية تضم مجموعة من أندر الزهور والطيور فحديقة كوكينهوف تحتوي على أكثر من 7 ملايين زهرة، وعدد زوارها وصل في آخر يوم قبل إغلاقها إلى 825 ألف زائر.





 تبلغ مساحة حديقة " كويكنهوف" حوالي 32 هكتارا, وتفتح حديقة كويكنهوف سنويا  لتكون مستعدة للرحلات السياحية في الفترة من منتصف مارس إلى منتصف مايو وهو أفضل وقت لمشاهدة الزنابق, والمعروف ان زهرة الزنبق او  زهرة التيوليب  هي ثالث أشهر زهرة في العالم وإحدى أزهار الربيع المحببة لدى الكثيرين.

 اما عن شكل زهرة الزنبق فهي تشبه في شكلها عمامة الرأس، و ترمز التيوليب إلى الخيال والأحلام الجميلة كما تعبر عن الحب و الكمال، فنجدها ملكة العديد من المناسبات والحفلات والذكريات الجميلة. يوجد منها حوالي 100 نوع وتحصد كل سنة المليارات من زهور الزنبق غالبيتها مزروعة في هولندا خاصة في حديقة " كويكنهوف".

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رائعة بحجم زهورهآآ . .

اشكركـِ ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حديقة رائعة و غنية عن التعريف من أجمل المعالم و مرتبطة ارتباط وجداني مع كل محبي الزهور وخاصة التوليب 
مشكورة " مطر " على الموضوع الجميل 
صور تبعث الأمل والتفاؤل 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حديقة رائعة و غنية عن التعريف من أجمل المعالم و مرتبطة ارتباط وجداني مع كل محبي الزهور وخاصة التوليب 
مشكورة " مطر " على الموضوع الجميل 
صور تبعث الأمل والتفاؤل 

*

----------


## sekannefe

بينما جيدا.

----------


## محمد العزام

هولندا غنية عن التعريف بمساله الورود وجمال الورد فيها 

مناظر رائعة وجميلة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مشكورين على المرور العطر اصدقائي*

----------


## (dodo)

كتــــــــــــــــــــــير حلو الورد 

يسلمو  :Eh S(17):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الله يحلي ايامك دودو*

----------

